# Gestational Diabetes? Induction at 39 weeks?



## Leinzlove

If you have GD are you being induced? Were you induced in prior pregnancies if you had GD?

I'm curious because my Dr. has mentioned induction at 39 weeks. I'm not on any meds and my GD is controlled. Is an induction still necessary?

I know that GD carries risk for stillbirth and also that the placenta stops working earlier. What is your imput on this?


----------



## amjon

I'm being induced at 37 weeks but I have multiple things going on besides GD.


----------



## daisy72

Usually if GD is diet-controlled, they would induce between 39 and 40 weeks. If a woman is on medication, they do it earlier, around 38-39 weeks. The reasons are mainly the baby growing bigger than they want, and placental deterioration. With my previous baby I had 2 sweeps and went into labor at 39+2. I was scheduled for an induction though three days later. This time I am also just diet-controlled, but the baby is a bit on the big side, so I really want him out sooner than later :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies. My GD is diet controlled. I was just curious if my Dr. will induce at 39 weeks. I had an ultrasound today and her weight is normal. 7lbs 1oz and in the 50-60th percentile.

I did wonder about the placenta and the benefits of a 39 week induction. I was induced at 39+1 with DD because of hypertension which I have none of this time around.


----------



## daisy72

Leinzlove said:


> Thanks Ladies. My GD is diet controlled. I was just curious if my Dr. will induce at 39 weeks. I had an ultrasound today and her weight is normal. 7lbs 1oz and in the 50-60th percentile.
> 
> I did wonder about the placenta and the benefits of a 39 week induction. I was induced at 39+1 with DD because of hypertension which I have none of this time around.

Did they tell you anything about the placenta during the US? I asked specifically at my 32 weeks US, and the tech said it was grade 1 which was fine (I believe they grade them from 0 to 4 but not sure). I am having my next scan at 38 weeks, and then they will decide...


----------



## ncmommy

I had GD with my first that was controlled with diet. My doctor never mentioned induction at all. She ended up coming 2 weeks early though.


----------



## Leinzlove

No, I never even knew that the placenta has grades.


----------



## Leinzlove

I've been scheduled for an induction. Jan. 14 at 4pm at 39+1, because of GD. My Dr. said he feels its safer to induce at 39 weeks than to keep baby in.


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi there! Had GD with dd1 and was on insulin. Still had controlled diet and delivered her 39 weeks... My water broke the day my induction was cancelled!! :) felt lucky that day. She was 7lbs 5.3 oz


----------



## daisy72

Leinzlove said:


> I've been scheduled for an induction. Jan. 14 at 4pm at 39+1, because of GD. My Dr. said he feels its safer to induce at 39 weeks than to keep baby in.

Good luck on Monday, Leinz! Or maybe you will go into labor earlier, who knows! Btw did they offer you a sweep before the induction? I heard this could be an option


----------



## Leinzlove

Thank you Daisy! I have Group B Strep so my Dr. won't do a sweep.


----------



## mwaah

I was induced with my DS. They wanted to induce at 38 weeks but i had to leave town as family were in a horrific car crash.
I got induced just before my 39th week and baby came at 39+3. He was 7lb 2oz.
It was all new to me and just agreed to be induced because they told me it was best. This time unless the baby is in danger I am going to refuse an induction.

xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations on your pregnancy, Mwaah! :yipee:


----------



## shambaby

I have just been diagnosed and haven't seen my consultant yet, but I believe he recommends delivery by 40 weeks with diabetes, and at 38-39 weeks if on medication or insulin. I had a caesarean last time, so induction is not really am option. I was hoping for a vbac, but preparing myself for the likelihood that's not going to happen. Personally, knowing the potential risks to the baby with diabetes I couldn't refuse induction / early delivery if it was recommended as I couldn't live with that decision if something happened to the baby. Good luck with your induction tomorrow x


----------



## Leinzlove

shambaby said:


> I have just been diagnosed and haven't seen my consultant yet, but I believe he recommends delivery by 40 weeks with diabetes, and at 38-39 weeks if on medication or insulin. I had a caesarean last time, so induction is not really am option. I was hoping for a vbac, but preparing myself for the likelihood that's not going to happen. Personally, knowing the potential risks to the baby with diabetes I couldn't refuse induction / early delivery if it was recommended as I couldn't live with that decision if something happened to the baby. Good luck with your induction tomorrow x

Thanks for your kind words. Those are my Dr.'s same reccommendations. I fortunatley didn't have to do medication or insulin. It was well controlled with diet. And it wasn't hard like I expected it to be when I was first diagnosed. At that point my stomach was shrinking and I was hardly hungry. I did get rid of chinese and processed foods. I couldn't believe how many carbs are in a small can of tomato soup.

I agree about not denying your Dr.'s orders. Maybe you could have a Vbac with an induction? I know a lady on one of these threads that tried it, but it was long drawn out and ended up a C-section. But, C-sections aren't the end of the world. It's a harder recovery... But, the result is the same a beautiful healthy baby. :)

Thanks for the luck with tomorrows induction. I can't believe the day has come... Very nervous but extremely excited. :)

I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy. 10 weeks is just right around the corner. :)


----------



## shambaby

Apparently the only way they will do induction with a previous c-section is if it's possible to break your waters without using any hormones first - they won't use the prostaglandins because of an increased risk of scar rupture. Since I didn't labour at all last time, my cervix will behave like a first time mum's cervix and it's highly unlikely to be possible to break my waters until I'm already in labour. Having a c-section last time I know it's not the end of the world, and I will be fine with it, but I didn't have a smooth recovery so was hoping to avoid that again. But all that matters is that at the end of it all mum and baby are safe and healthy, so I'm not overly fussed about how that's achieved.

Good luck again x


----------



## shambaby

Oh, and thank you also for your kind words. Right now I couldn't really say I'm enjoying the pregnancy, which makes me very sad as I love that I'm carrying and growing my baby, but I feel absolutely terrible - extremely tired, even more than in 1st tri - headaches, frequently dizzy and very moody. I am hoping once I can get my sugars under control I will feel better and really start to enjoy it again. And if not, you're right - 10 weeks really isn't very long! Eek!


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope also that you are able to get your sugars under control. When mine were high I was extra tired and thirsty. I've been miserable myself. But, other than yesterday not much for headaches...

Well, you never know. Your cervix might progress just enough for vbac this time, if its what you want. But, I totally agree healthy Mama and baby is all that matters.

I'm getting really nervous. I can't sleep although I need to. Induction is 8 hours away. You'd think that I hadn't did this before.


----------



## mwaah

Wow I see your gorgeous baby is here. Congratulations!!! How did it all go?? xx


----------



## Leinzlove

It went to perfection. A bit longer, a bit harder than pg induction #1. But, end result healthy baby... She took two days longer regulating her blood sugar levels, though.

Thank you! I'll be back when I write the birth story and include a link. :)


----------



## shambaby

Congratulations, glad all went well x


----------



## mwaah

Thats fab, the end result that is. I thought it was easier second time around...yikes.
Glad all is well, she is a beauty xxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

I didnt have a change to read all of the responses. But I had GD and was induced at 39 weeks. I had a great induction experience.


----------

